# Oro Verde site, Tabernas (Nr Almeria) - also N340/A370?



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

1) Has anyone used this site?
2) Has anyone use the N340 (was A370) from Almocaizar off the A-7 westwards through Sorbas towards Tabernas?

Despite being an N route, The road looks mountainous with sharp hairpins, so would value input from anyone who has travelled it. Thanks.

Dougie.


----------



## 100533 (Aug 15, 2006)

I HAVE USE THAT ROAD TO COME FROM LAS NEGRAS TO ABLA ITS NOT MOUNTAINOUS FROM SORBAS TO TABERNAS, QUITE FLAT .

From tabernas to oulad del rio the A349 I wouldnt recomend going over the mountain that way it takes a 40-60 minutes in a car but take the A 334 Passed albox a nice flat road that leads to Basa ,and a few nice little villages /towns on he way.or A92 route to Gaudix .


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

PAELLA said:


> I HAVE USE THAT ROAD TO COME FROM LAS NEGRAS TO ABLA ITS NOT MOUNTAINOUS FROM SORBAS TO TABERNAS, QUITE FLAT .
> 
> From tabernas to oulad del rio the A349 I wouldnt recomend going over the mountain that way it takes a 40-60 minutes in a car but take the A 334 Passed albox a nice flat road that leads to Basa ,and a few nice little villages /towns on he way.or A92 route to Gaudix .


Thanks for that. What about the stretch from the A-7? The bit I'm interested in is from Almocaizar off the A-7 westwards through Sorbas towards Tabernas.

Dougie.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

It occurred to me today to look at the route on Google Maps. It's magic!

http://maps.google.co.uk/

You can zoom down to car-level, & can get a really good idea of the terrain & types of roads on the route. I see that much of the A92 from Almeria northwards towards the A4 is dual-carriageway - and when I say "see", I mean see. 

Dougie.


----------

